# tissue box covers



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Started sewing these covers now I am addicted.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very creative!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

They look huge compared to the tissue boxes we have here. Great idea though.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

cute ! :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

They fit the Kleenex box snuggly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very cute and nicely made. I keep grocery bags in my old tissue box. This would surely dress that box up for me.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

The chicken one is by far my favorite- I need to do something like this- much nicer than the box showing.
Did you use a commercial pattern?


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Love these ! Have a pattern?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry was at church then had to find it.

http://www.connectingthreads.com/patterns/Blooming_Tissue_Box_Covers_Pattern_Download__D991537.html


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice and thanks for the pattern!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

They are all very nice, but agree with your comment on the chicken fabric...love it best too.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great job, love 'em. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.
I like yours better than the one featured with the pattern.
I think that I will try some of these.
Did you use the fusible fleece with your fabric?
I also was able to understand better where the two cuts went.
It looked like there should be 4. One for each corner.
But, it ends up that the seem is at one end of the opening.
I was able to see that in the picture with the red and black one that you made.
That is another reason that I liked your pictures.
Great job and thanks again for the link.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, I use fusible batting. I sew one 1 3/4 strip to the bottom fabric on top.Add top piece and sew. Iron on the batting , cut to size. Sew on the 2 1/2 strip , iron so seam is down. Fold in half , sew seam from top to bottom. Cut the side square and rectangle out.(TWO CUTS) Place it together like it shows making sure the top strip just touches each side(? hope that makes sence) sew both sides like you would a tote. Turn inside out the sew on bottom strip inside out, fold to inside and do a stitch in the ditch on top. Hope this makes sence Dick.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you, very cute, i love the chicken one best also


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Yes, I use fusible batting. I sew one 1 3/4 strip to the bottom fabric on top.Add top piece and sew. Iron on the batting , cut to size. Sew on the 2 1/2 strip , iron so seam is down. Fold in half , sew seam from top to bottom. Cut the side square and rectangle out.(TWO CUTS) Place it together like it shows making sure the top strip just touches each side(? hope that makes sence) sew both sides like you would a tote. Turn inside out the sew on bottom strip inside out, fold to inside and do a stitch in the ditch on top. Hope this makes sence Dick.


Thanks. 
Makes sense to me.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I made two. The one on the left, I made first.
I didn't have any fusible fleece.
But, I did have some fleece that I had bought to make a quilt.
So, I just cut a piece 19" by 7 1/2" and pinned it to the fabric.
It worked fine.
Fine tuning the way that I make them.
I do plan on making more. They are so easy and take so little fabric.
Dick


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

These tissue boxes fascinate me as they seem so big compared to what we buy here in Australia. 
Can someone tell me how tall they are ( approx) and how many tissues they contain. Maybe they just look big in the photo.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> These tissue boxes fascinate me as they seem so big compared to what we buy here in Australia.
> Can someone tell me how tall they are ( approx) and how many tissues they contain. Maybe they just look big in the photo.


They are 4 3/8" wide and 5" tall
11.4 cm wide by 12.7 cm tall

Each face on the cube is the same.
70 tissues in the box.
Dick


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for that Dick. Yes we do have boxes that would be about that size here. Maybe it's me but they just looked huge in the photos.
Now we have Costco here and I have seen so many super sized American products I thought this may be another one.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Thanks for that Dick. Yes we do have boxes that would be about that size here. Maybe it's me but they just looked huge in the photos.
> Now we have Costco here and I have seen so many super sized American products I thought this may be another one.


I know.. The pictures can be deceiving.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice job Dick. Easy and fun, huh?


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Nice job Dick. Easy and fun, huh?


Thanks.
Yes, they are easy and fun and use left over scraps of cloth.
The first one was made from left over pieces of aprons that I make.
The second one was left over from aprons and totes.
I have lots of small pieces of cloth that I can use.

I made this tote bag with left over cloth from aprons that I made.
I posted a picture of both sides of the bag.
It is lined with a flower pattern and has 2 pockets.
Dick


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice bags! Love to use scraps. Going to try the tissue box covers too.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I made a lot of totes last year.
Here is a picture of one of them.
I put red on one side of the handles and blue on the other side.
So, if you hold it one way, you see blue and if you hold it the other way, you see red.
The second picture is of the inside that has 2 pockets.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Here are a few more I finished. The black one with the letters on the bottom remind me of a chalkboard in school. A million years ago.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Here are a few more I finished. The black one with the letters on the bottom remind me of a chalkboard in school. A million years ago.


Those turned out nice too.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I made 3 so far. I have picked out fabric to make a lot more.
Love this pattern.
The three that I made are for my wife.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

She will love them. Have 5 done so far.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here are 3 more that I made.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks for the compliment.
I like playing around with the pattern and making the the strips wider or all in one piece sort of thing.
Just keeping the basic size of the pattern the same.
Wider stripe at the bottom. Then, have to make one of the other pieces smaller, etc.
I also found it easier to sew the piece on the bottom before sewing up the seam.
It makes it easier than sewing it on after you have sewn the side seam.
I still fold it under and sew it down after the side seam is sewn.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Good idea on sewing up the bottom strip! Have to try that.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

someone asked if they could be made for long tissue box covers.
I made a strip of fleece 28 and 1/2" long and 5 and 1/2" wide.
I cut a piece of material 28 and 1/2" long and 6 and 1/2" wide.
I should have cut it about 7" to 7 and 1/2" wide.
I think next time, I will make it a little wider than 5 and 1/2".
I folded over both top and bottom edge and ironed them down.
Then, I sewed a 1/4" seam on them. I only had that much that I could fold over.
Could have cut it a little wider.
Sewed the 1/2" seem on the end.
Cut the 1 and 3/4" hole and sewed per directions.
It depends on how high your tissue box cover is. You may need 5 and 3/4" wide for the fleece.
You can do it the way that I did or cut the 2" strips for the edges, put the trim in the middle if you want.

For the slot, I sewed in 1 and 1/2" at the top. The cubes call for 1/2" where the tissues come out.
Dick


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Love the chicken fabric.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Dick thanks, saved your pattern so I can make those also.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Dick thanks, saved your pattern so I can make those also.


If you know me, I'm always trying to find a way to adjust or tweak a pattern to my liking.
I do the same when I crochet.

My wife used to take craft classes and take the things home for me to paint or sew.
Once, she had to make a mouse door stop.
She would only tell me what it was suppose to look like.
It had a hat and the ears were suppose to be sewn onto the hat.
I sewed the ears on the mouse instead.
The next week, all the girls asked why they weren't told that they could sew the ears onto the mouse.
The teacher told them it was up to them how they wanted to do it.
The same thing with all the painted projects. I did them all a different way than the instructor had showed them.
Next week, why didn't you tell us we could do it like that.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Bet they are happy with your help!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow Dick. As always an awesome job.
I wish I was half the sewer hat you are.
I am sure Barb would be interested in this pattern.

Can you make the lunch on Monday at Pat's house?
Linda


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Wow Dick. As always an awesome job.
> I wish I was half the sewer hat you are.
> I am sure Barb would be interested in this pattern.
> 
> ...


Sorry, cannot make it.
Still without a car.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I was just thinking that they would look nice with lace sewn on the bottom.
Maybe, some lace at the opening too.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds nice. You can add some of those ribbon roses also.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I finally made one of those zippered cases.
I used up some of the scraps from the aprons that I made. 28 aprons so far.
It came out big. But, my wife likes it.
I lined it in a green fabric and quilted it.
I put it next to a tissue box so that you could see the size.
They work up fast and are very easy to make.
I just went with the flow. Didn't really measure anything and squared off the edges after quilting.




Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Dick, that would make a nice baby wipe cover. Very nice.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Dick, that would make a nice baby wipe cover. Very nice.


Thanks.
I used some embroidery floss for a pull on the zipper to make it easier to open.
I have some 24" zippers that I got at a yard sale years ago.
Just cut it down to size after sewing it in. It was a lot longer than needed.
I pinned the zipper in place and used the zipper foot. It is fast and very easy.
Dick


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

I have also made some of these small bags. Yours is very nice and large.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Tapraol said:


> I have also made some of these small bags. Yours is very nice and large.


I like the way that yours turned out too.
I have a lot of small scraps of cloth from sewing and I like to use them up in different projects.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Two more that I made.
Dick


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Made some more. The secretary at my sister's church gave her this material to have me make some tissue covers for her.
Dick


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Neat, made about 20 and gave them away at Christmas.


----------

